# Jumping up to the counter and/or table



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok, I have had everyones insight so helpful that I have to ask one last question. Clyde is CONSTANTLY jumping up to the counter or table to look for things. We have never fed him people food but on occasion he has gotten lucky when he jumped up. How do we stop this? In general he listens pretty well but it as been difficult to break him of this naughty habbit.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I took some advice from treetops ( a member here).
He used a water bottle and a firm "NO" or "OFF"
It seems to work with our 7 month old.
He's just nosey, we never leave any food around.....well, except for the other day when he grabbed a mouthful of butter....YUCK! 
You gotta keep at it. Just make sure your counter has nothing on it that can harm your V.


----------



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

We used the same method with Nico (12 months old) and so far so good. They are definitely curious little guys and will try to get into everything. No kids around yet so I haven't had to babyproof my house..but I would assume that 'vizslaproofing' is much worse - because the dogs can reach to your level too!


----------

